# Clash of Clans: any Urban clans out there?



## bendeus (Feb 4, 2014)

I've got seriously addicted to this. Thing is, clans either tend to be full of barely literate pubescents whining on about being co-leader or, horror of horrors, sad, adult online nonentities using it as a forum for sexychat *puke*

Is there an urban clan out there, or at the very least a clan containing one or more Urbs that doesn't fit the above descriptions?

Help


----------



## golightly (Feb 5, 2014)

There's a U75 Clan thread stickied at the top of this forum but it's not had any interest for two years now.  I tend to be massively asocial with my gaming so i have no idea about clans or multiplayer or any of that stuff where you have to interact with other people.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 6, 2014)

golightly said:


> There's a U75 Clan thread stickied at the top of this forum but it's not had any interest for two years now.  I tend to be massively asocial with my gaming so i have no idea about clans or multiplayer or any of that stuff where you have to interact with other people.



CoC requires cooperation for progress to a degree. I'm not there for the sociability but I'd prefer those I'm cooperating with to be a) not 11 and b) not a bunch of swingers using a game as a way to swap blowjob innuendos


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2014)

Big bump. 

I downloaded this the other day since my nephew plays it a lot, and figured we could have online battles, but now I'm getting more into it I'm not sure it's the kind of game where you can do that.

I looked at the top clans and from their self-descriptions they come over as a little strange...


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 9, 2020)

Only thread I could find on the topic, so just bumped up.

_I took the hit that I was given then I bumped again, then I bumped again 

I said 

How do I get back there to the place where I played clash of clans inside you _

Eta oh shit yeah I forgot - does anyone else here actually play this splendid children’s app game??


----------

